# To the great people of BCA....



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

During these last few days and into last week, i have had the privilege of meeting some great members from this site.They have all exceeded and gone above and beyond to help me,and in return i have helped them any way i could.After experiencing some negative events in my personal life and beyond this last little while, this site and its members have erased all those 'bad things' and brought out the good through the hobby,the forums,and believing/trusting man(women included too) kind again.

I have personally served the public for many years through professional and volunteer work , and continue to do so but ever so often not all of us are acknowledged for our efforts or prefer to be quiet or humble about it.Some people dont say a whole lot or write anything, but for me i have to share this.To those i have meet in person,spoken through the phone,pm'd,or met through others thank you for your time,generosity,and friendship to name a few.I look forward to meeting more of you in 2012 and beyond!

All the best,

Luke


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am glad members of this site have been such positive influences and continue to contribute to the spirit of community that is at the heart of what we are trying to build within BCAquaria.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Anthony


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anthony,

Couldnt agree any more with what you wrote, and happy to share all these positive experiences.Glad to be a member here and contribute when ever i can.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have met many friends in this community. The caliber of caring among aquarist, is like none other. Thank you to all those that have enriched my life.

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

This hobby has given me the chance to meet a lot of people - some from this forum - and it has always been positive. Even meeting someone to sell, trade or buy fish / equipment turns into a chat about the hobby, your tanks, fish, "what would you do if..."

Great hobby, made better by the people taking part in it..

Rich


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cannot agree more. But, it feel so funny when a bunch of guys get so sentimental.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Cannot agree more. But, it feel so funny when a bunch of guys get so sentimental.


:lol: blame it on christmas


----------

